# Chris Lee Rocks. Really.



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Christopher Lee to sing at heavy metal festival

Octogenarian actor Christopher Lee is reportedly performing at a heavy metal festival in Germany.

The 82-year-old Lord of the Rings star is taking part in the Earthshaker Festival in Geiselwind, Bavaria.

He will sing with two bands, Manowar and Rhapsody, according to concert organisers.

Lee will be accompanied by a live orchestra and a choir and will perform alongside heavy metal bands such as Grave Digger, Dragonlord and Forces of Evil.

Just one more reason why Christopher Lee kicks so much ass.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Another reason he kicks ass is he's Dracula for christ's sake! I just watched Dracula Rises From the Grave over the weekend. Lee pwns that movie.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

82? I thought he was more like 89...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Dracula, Dooku, The guy from Lord of the Rings, Willy Wonka's dad in the remake. Hell, he was asked to be Loomis from Halloween and turned it down.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

RAXL said:


> Hell, he was asked to be Loomis from Halloween and turned it down.


Are you talking about the Halloween remake? Everyone knows he was asked to be Loomis in the original.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Remake?! GAH! NO more remakes!

Chris Lee is, or has been at one time, EVERYWHERE. Hell, he could be right outside your door, right now...


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

He would never be outside my door. No virgins in my neighborhood.


----------

